# June Caption Comp - WINNER ANNOUNCED



## craig51063 (May 30, 2008)

ok il peddle faster if u stop farting .

craig


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

post global warming, and the 2090 tour de france competitors begin their race.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

jeez, we must be moving, i can smell burning


----------



## Swinger (Mar 29, 2009)

Aaaaaaaahhh for s... sake!! GEE I wonder how many posts mention hobie with that photo!

Like the new hobie concept racer... or the new hydrofoil hobie.


----------



## chris58 (Nov 25, 2007)

that would be the new Bi-Kayak......... ooops i mean gay-Kayak.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Right, if we can get a treadmill on this mongrel, we can do all three legs of the triathalon at once!


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

When I said get a suzuki and Yahama sponsorship I meant OUTBOARD


----------



## kritter67 (May 17, 2009)

chris58 said:


> that would be the new Bi-Kayak......... ooops i mean gay-Kayak.


HAHA !! i think you mean GAYAK!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

Sydney harbour was today the seen of another cycling accident.
2 cyclists were knocked down by a ferry after running a red marker.
Police said the pair were travelling too fast in the wet conditions.

In another incident, a dog drowned after it's ball became stuck on the sea bed.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

That's it....I've had enough. let me off at the next wharf and you can bloody well pedal your own canoe


----------



## bongorust (Jan 31, 2008)

Poor old Theodore was a simple man & may have missed the point when he heard of the 'Gay Pride' float competition


----------



## kayaksportsmark (Apr 1, 2009)

Take it easy on the corners, its a bit wet


----------



## bennytee (Dec 25, 2009)

After beginning the final leg of the Yaktathlon Brian of Team NZ turned to his team mate and said "Crap bru, I thunk we forgut to tek the whilz off..."


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Whow man , your breath stinks !


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

Are you looking at my arse?
Don't lie, I know you're looking at it!
I knew this would happen again, where's Akamanis when you need him?


----------



## gcfisho (Oct 31, 2009)

Cant help it man its the tights ! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

"Gosh you smell like flowers" thanks Mr Hanky :lol:


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

open your mouth, i can't see where we're going


----------



## Plasman (Aug 27, 2008)

"I will just say who ever is next is just fine with me, as I have yet to personally meet an arsehole face to face on AKFF."

Dodge's comment to Patwah on who would you havea beer with and that does look a little like Dodge at the back so I'm assuming it's Patwah at the front :lol:


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I thought we would be kicking back in a pool with a joint when they said Hydro-foil training is best with herb, man you really are a stinking arsehole coach Herb, literally!!!


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

Crikey weve hit the sand bar "again"


----------



## Booyah (Apr 26, 2009)

Whether it was the lack of Bill or the unwillingness of the public to accept the new mode of transport, the Goodies comeback was destined to fail.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

"all together now" We all live in a yellow submarine, a yellow submarine, a yellow submarine !!

And Jesus thought he was clever parting the water


----------



## RedJohn (May 1, 2010)

A PFD would have been a good idea.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

At least it's easier than the one you had in May to ride, just hope you put all those bottles back in the recycle bin.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

these brakes don't seem to work in the wet


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

"get off the water, bloody cyclists"
"get yourself a boat"
"your'll get run down, no one can see you"
"that was a red light, the rules apply to cyclists to you know"
"it's irresponsible being on a bike out here"
"keep to the side of the lake or I'll run you over"

"bikes should be banned"


----------



## Dave73 (Dec 3, 2006)

I don't know what it is about the modern day remake of " The Goodies" but it just seems to be missing something!!??


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

We were banned from the roads for pissing off cars, but we can still get the boaties.


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

I told you that those $500 return tickets to see the Tour de France were too good to be true!!!!!!!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

All funded by a government grant as part of the stimulus package and to reduce green house emissions!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Now this is what "exhibition" sports in the Olympics should be all about!


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Imagine what we can do with this baby when the high speed trolling season starts!


----------



## jtea (Mar 7, 2010)

cyclist have taken over the roads... now they want the sea...

radio message: "please give way to water cyclist"


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

Kevin Rudd's AIS cutbacks had been devastating, but; in true Australian spirit; the cycling team still managed to find a way to get to the European championships.....


----------



## squidlips (Nov 24, 2008)

I told you we should have bought a Hobie!!!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

how to tie a bimini twist whilst on the yak


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

:shock: who said "up para-scope" that's worse than the seat falling off :? 
...............................................................................................................

Stop crankin, stop crankin, the para-scope is coming up!!!!

...............................................................................................................

rider (1) Did you bring a snorkel?
rider (2) No
rider(1) so what happens when we are told to dive?
.............................................................................................................................
sing along!!!!
In the navy, where you can pedal the seven sea's, in the navy, where bike rash is a decease, in the navy, and wear Lycra to your knees, in the navy, in the navy.


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Using steroids does funny things to your mind.


----------



## pilchard (Mar 18, 2010)

The reinactment of the WWII 'ride on' midget sub sunk in Darwin Harbour. They were inventive in those days.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

I know they warned us of a wet track but this is ridicules.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Redphoenix kayak Ferry Service, Coochie Express, jump on board the Super Phoenix for a ride of your life.


----------



## Marineside (May 8, 2009)

We have lift off Hobie


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't seem to overtake you with out wiping out :shock:


----------



## Ralphy (May 10, 2010)

And they try to claim that cycling is drug free. :?


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Any excuse to wear lyrca


----------



## tomca (Dec 1, 2007)

After seeing this, Tomca went home and dusted off his stinkboat. And what happened next has been all over the news for days


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Slow down or we will get done for breach of copyright, don't want them to see the winged keels you idiot!!!


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

Eric (behind ) to Davey G (at the front)

we're approaching the finish line. tell me when to pull the beads.


----------



## mehi (May 25, 2009)

grinner said:


> Eric (behind ) to Davey G (at the front)
> 
> we're approaching the finish line. tell me when to pull the beads.


Gold pete :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Gigantor (Jun 27, 2006)

What happens if we stop pedalling? I can't keep this up for too much longer.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

come on Jim, pull your finger out


----------

